# Help Please :)



## mackie01 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've been trying for the last week to connect my hi-fi system to my tv. i want the sound of the tv to come out the speakers and subwoofer. Tv is an LG and the hi-fi is a TEAC MC-DX20. Any Ideas???


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

If the TEAC has RCA inputs (red & white), and your TV has the same, you should be able to connect them. You'll need one of these.. you can find them just about anywhere: Newegg.com - Cables To Go 40464 6 ft Value Series RCA Stereo Audio Cable M-M

Does it have inputs?

If it does, all you'll have to do is set the Teac to the right input, and make sure your TV is set to output audio through its external out. Usually the TV has a few settings that can disable the TV speakers, and tell the output to be fixed or variable. With fixed, you'd control the volume from the Teac. With variable, you could control the volume from both.


----------

